# Pic request: Boser hood/hood extention



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have seen a couple of them done well, and am just looking to see if anyone has any in their picture stash? :beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

quick google search:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

there was a thread in here a while ago with one. ill look quick


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup: for the boser look


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

And... a Boser Hood is now a must for my car....:banghead:

That just looks awesome - super aggressive.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ur welcome!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

good luck. The bigger problem will be to find a place that does aluminum welding for a reasonable price. When I was looking at this a couple years ago it was big $$$ (into the thousands)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

some of the pics i've collected.














































My Fav


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:thumbup:

The white one looks really good! So does the new style body kitted one above. I am looking to stick with the orginal bumper. Thanks for posting. Keep them coming. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> good luck. The bigger problem will be to find a place that does aluminum welding for a reasonable price. When I was looking at this a couple years ago it was big $$$ (into the thousands)


I don't believe the hood is aluminum. It isn't normal for cars to have aluminum body panels. I do believe BWM is starting to use it on a couple of their brand new models though. I am supposed to pick up my TT either today or tomorrow, and I will have check. I would honestly be a little shock if it is infact aluminum. I guess it is a possibility.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

The hood can't be aluminium can it??? I've been giving the boser hood ALOT of thought latly. I have a few ideas. I'm a fan of the MK2 grille and the boser hood like the black one Mantivs posted. the boser covers a little too much headlight for my liking but the idea is the same. 

I'm thinking instead of using new sheet metal to create the hood extension maybe i could use the end of an A4 hood and weld it in place. See how the hood goes around the edges of the grille? 









I think it would be way easier trying to fab a pre made extension on the hood rather than build the extension. But you'd have to want the MK2 grille as well. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

the hood IS aluminum


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Face the car head on into the wind, pop the hood and try opening it slowely:laugh:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I don't believe the hood is aluminum. It isn't normal for cars to have aluminum body panels. I do believe BWM is starting to use it on a couple of their brand new models though. I am supposed to pick up my TT either today or tomorrow, and I will have check. I would honestly be a little shock if it is infact aluminum. I guess it is a possibility.


My e46 M3 had an aluminum hood. My CF hood was barely lighter lol. 

You can bond fiberglass to aluminum and do a boser add on.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

M-Power M3 said:


> You can bond fiberglass to aluminum and do a boser add on.


you CAN, but that doesn't mean it'll hold very long.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> you CAN, but that doesn't mean it'll hold very long.


I'm going through welding school and believe me when I say aluminum is a PITA to weld. If you do a boser do it right, but make sure you know what you are doing! That sh*ts so thin that you will warp the whole hood, then your out tons of$$$$


----------



## MrKeyzerSoze (Nov 28, 2005)

So where do you get a non-aluminum Boser hood? Does the Boser fit on a stock TT front end?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MrKeyzerSoze said:


> So where do you get a non-aluminum Boser hood? Does the Boser fit on a stock TT front end?


Carbon fiber would be the only other option:thumbdown:. If they make one for the TT


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

You could always get the OSIR CF OEM style one and build one off that and just paint it all of course.



Neb said:


> you CAN, but that doesn't mean it'll hold very long.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I think this is one of those mods that I would classify as just not worth it, also it can make the front end look a bit like an A3 :-( = fail

Charlie

www.TTSpares.com


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I was going to do one out of my stock hood when repairing it. The only way to really do it is to use plastic and add on to the existing hood. Unfortunately there are no steel hoods made by aftermarket makers either. That would solve the aluminum issue. That's why its a $900 hood to replace.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

got my hood for 100


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> got my hood for 100


:sly:


----------

